# !TELL A STORY! adlib/improv game



## irvanm87 (May 7, 2009)

lets write a story.

today i went to the store...


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

...and met a man from Nantucket..


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

...who was carrying a bucket...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

inside were lots of lobsters


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

..supplied by the local mobsters...


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

the lobsters were swimming in the bucket


----------



## irvanm87 (May 7, 2009)

then one tried to pinch me, and thats when i dropped it...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the clerk for another bucket of lobsters (ya I'm not very bright)....


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

and she refused to give them to me.


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

I was annoyed at her refusal so I..


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

picked up a lobster off the floor and threw it at her....


----------



## irvanm87 (May 7, 2009)

LoneLioness said:


> picked up a lobster off the floor and threw it at her....


thats when she got really upset, got in her car, and tried to run me over


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

but she ran out of gas so I turned on my ipod and walked away...


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

... then my favourite song came on and I started dancing in the street ...


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

and the clerk came up from behind me and stole my iPod


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

then I jumped on her and we both landed on the ground wrestling...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

LoneLioness said:


> then I jumped on her and we both landed on the ground wrestling...


In honey. 
Meanwhile a boy who was nearby watched the scene with gleeming eyes and said outloud "wow, that hot" then he started filming the fight with his cell phone...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

, but unfortunately Mom was calling at that same moment.


----------



## irvanm87 (May 7, 2009)

ignoring moms call, as i continued to wrestle, 
threw her in the 4 sided ring, when some guys tried to help her
thats when i told them TONIGHT HERE ON THE CANVAS
all of you will be looking, as THE ROCK WHOOPS ALL OF YOUR CANDY ASSES


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I eventually got sick of watching the wrestling though and decided to go for a walk in the enchanted forest.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Freedom2010 said:


> I eventually got sick of watching the wrestling though and decided to go for a walk in the enchanted forest.


He opened the magic gate and wen through to enter the forest...


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

and once he entered the forest, he saw a huge hippo and lion sharing a blade of grass with each other for a snack.


----------



## Jaan Pehechaan Ho (Dec 2, 2005)

Not knowing that a pack of wild hyenas were watching, the lion began to seduce the hippo. The hippo wasn't interested and tried to push the lion away, but the lion wasn't taking no for an answer. As the hyenas watched on nervously and somewhat disturbed, one of them let out a huge gasp. The lion was startled. In the state of shock and embarrassment, he took off faster than superman. The hyenas being hit harder than a subpoena by this incident, let the hippo live. And the hippo, well he....


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

went back towards the lake and noticed his female hippo was there. He then realized she probably saw the whole scene, so he started explaining himself...


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

But before he had a chance to explain, the female hippo shot the male hippo with a gun that the hunters left behind. A police officer-hippo witnessed the entire crime and took the female hippo to hippo jail.


----------

